# Ebenezer Scrooge.....finally done...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Took a while, because of working out of town, but every weekend I got a little closer to finishing this cool kit...









...added a little hair sticking out from under his nightcap...
























The moment of horror...



























a fun kit...and another one for the shelf... 








THANKS TODD!
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job McDee! That is a very cool sculpt and a fantastic paint job. The gravestone looks great, like rough cut marble. Your setting for the picture is fantastic as well. One superior modeling job and creation.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

With a few more great looking kits like that you will have to purchase a shelf streacher pretty soon!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great stuff. I like the details such as his hair.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great job on the headstone- it looks like real marble. The hair you've added looks great too. Beautifully painted mate!!
You've really done Todds kit justice.

Chris.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is EXCELLENT workmanship!!!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome skin tones and that grave stone!... are you sure it's NOT made from marble!!.. it looks just so real!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the great feedback guys! This kit had been on a wish list of mine for years now...
So when I saw Todd was producing it...it was like a dream come true...
Joe Simon did a fantastic job on the sculpt and this is
another winner from Dedham Pond...
I love marble and stonework and in my 'real job' I've had to 
replicate, granite, marble and various other stone patterns for the
restoration of old buildings and faux facades...
]































...again... Thank You for you're kind words, It means a lot to me, considering
you are all Fantastic painters and Modelers yourselves and I've learned great
deal from all of you :thumbsup: 
Cheers!
Denis


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:: Michael


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

McDee,

Nice job - I'm sure Charles Dickens would be impressed! :thumbsup:




tracy.net said:


> With a few more great looking kits like that you will have to purchase a shelf streacher pretty soon!


"Shelf streacher"...where can I get one of those? I've got a buncha finished kits, too.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Great work, McD!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Really nice work, McDee!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I really like the sculpt... and you did an excellent job on the finishing!!

Very cool!!

- Denis


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wowzer's! Great job!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Denis,

Really great job on this kit! Looks FANTASTIC!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome work, McDee! Thanks for sharing your technique on the tombstone. You can just about feel the cold winter air when you look at this kit.
Woo-hoo!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Took a while, because of working out of town, but every weekend I got a little closer to finishing this cool kit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Dang, that is a beautiful looking piece, reminds me more of a fine collectible than a model kit - no slighting of model kits intended!

Like the few strands of hair!

Nice photos with the moon in the BG.

Also, I think it fills the space of your Ikea curio shelf very well.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really like this one- great job!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!!
I really appreciate your kind words of encouragement 
....and Chris you're right!...Ikea seem to fit the bill when it
comes to cool display cabinets. I usually wait for them to go on sale
and scoop a few up...God knows it doesn't take long to fill them up.
As for the bits of hair....those were compliments of my last haircut...
Cheers Guys
Denis


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, That's nice! What a great job you've done!

Brad.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Bravo.The kit as a subject of reflection by itself,as well as the fantastic paint job,of course,really takes your breath away.The diorama and especially the full moon in the background really adds an extra special touch to it all.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys...Can't wait for Todds next kit in this line...The Ghost of Jacob Marley!!!
Denis


----------

